# (Play for €15 and win €3000)



## hotfix666 (Jun 21, 2011)

(Play for €15 and win €3000)
www.eurocasin.com
Play Tiki Wonders from the 22nd of June until 29 june and be the one of the top 3 players with the best payout percentage at the tournament, playing at least 1500 rounds and win one of the top 3 hot prizes:


1st place - €3000
2nd place - €2000
3rd place - €1000


----------



## hotfix666 (Jun 22, 2011)

hotfix666 said:
			
		

> (Play for €15 and win €3000)
> www.eurocasin.com
> Play Tiki Wonders from the 22nd of June until 29 june and be the one of the top 3 players with the best payout percentage at the tournament, playing at least 1500 rounds and win one of the top 3 hot prizes:
> 
> ...



50 Free Spin on Gonzos Quest
www.interwetter.com


----------

